
Ask HN: Cheap cloud computing with GPU access? - bjourne
I wonder if anyone knows where you can buy cheap CPU and GPU time for training neural networks? Google Colab&#x27;s resources are free but seriously underpowered. What I need is a shell account with exclusive access to a high-end desktop GPU and a few gigabytes of disk space. Also, it needs to be cheap because I&#x27;m poooooor.
======
tlack
I’ve used Paperspace.com a bit. It’s cheap if you don’t leave it online all
night :)

Be sure to use their “ML in a box” image for least hassle

------
verdverm
You can rent a VM with GPU for less than $1/ hr on GCP, AWS, or Azure

